# Tucker went to jail



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had to show you all my new Buck. He keeps going into the hay feeder and sleeping. I keep asking if he went to jail. 
Here is the little Guy. He is 2 Weeks today. This is Penny Lanes baby that my daughter pulled.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

AWWWW!! He is the sweetest thing! What a cutie!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is the cutest picture I think that I have ever seen! 

**Kisses**


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

He is just plumb adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hahaha how cute!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's adorable!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

How cute, I love his color.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe he is wanting a name change to..."jailbird" :lol: What a cutie!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hmm he sure looks like a little outlaw I bet he would even still your heart and run with it....


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that is so sweet


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sure is cute, they just know how to pull at your heart strings!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks all, he is alway in there. I just had to snap a picture.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

aww he's adorable


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

He even looks like he's ashamed of himself- but I bet that's because there's no nice soft hay to lay on. Very cute.


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Let's bake him a cake with a file in it! We'll make it an alfalfa cake!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Aww! He is so cute!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks. He is getting so big it is harder for him to get in his favorite place. He will barely fit in the squares.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that is just to cute!!


----------

